# ho racin in rhode island ?



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

lookin for some guys that race in ri seems that there might not be too many.i have a 2 lane routed track so it would be head to head.or can anyone point me toward an ho club? just kinda puttin out some feelers. joe g


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

There's a New England racing group with a yahoo group. And a couple of racers in Vermont who post here. Hopefully they'll chime in.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx dlw i,m not holding up too much hope. as i mentioned there just doesnt seem to be a lot of interest in the ho scale,too bad cuz thats what i like.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Send an email to Al Perschilli – [email protected] he's in RI and knows everyone in the New England region.


----------

